# looking for book



## anubis (Mar 24, 2005)

:chef: Hi , out there . does anyone know a place i can get the book that's sugar by ewald notter his site is sold out and i can not find it?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Anubis good luck, it's expensive and rare. He did put out 2 books, one was an earlier version. Das ist zucker though is the best one. There are a couple of mistakes in the book, but it is worth the money.

Try these:
http://translate.google.com/translat...l%3Den%26lr%3D

http://www.bakingshop.com/sugarcraft/sugarworkbooks.htm 
The second book listed appears to be his first one.
The videos shown are also his.
they might be available from:
www.auiswiss.com


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Anubis,
Are you here in the states? We haqve a couple at the shop. My assist. took one to school. We should have an extra orange one. I will gladly sell it to you if you don't mind it gently used.
If I have it, just pay what you feel is fair and donate it to this site.
Pan
let you know tom.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

A
The only one I have more of is sugar pulling and sugar blowing. I've called all my books in from associates. We'll see what this brings. I will also give you titles of multiples we have. I do have a copy of what your looking in my personal stach but want to keep that one since it has a personal note from E.


----------



## anubis (Mar 24, 2005)

thanks , for all that you are doing . 
Did you get my e-mail i sent you ?
I will be looking foward to your reply.
thanks , Anubis


----------

